# How did I become the feedee?



## Flik (Jan 2, 2006)

In every relationship I have had even back in my days in high school I have always been a feeder. Whether they were slim or a bit chubby the more time they spent with me the bigger they got. I cant say that it was ever a huge difference and very few knew what I was trying to do but I was a feeder. Four years ago I met a wonderful yet thin woman and we began to date. At the time I was 510 160 lbs. Later we started dating and since I stopped pretty much all sports before that and I was focusing a bit on fattening her up over the course of a few years I shot up to 180 just barely over weight. Well about 2 years ago we started talking about having kids and she suggested it might be cool if I gained weight with her when it she did. I agreed. Well a few months passed and the idea came up that maybe it would be nice to see me gain weight now as well. So I find myself now looking in the mirror at 217 with my still skinny fiancée talking about how I may not be big enough at 225. So I suppose I kinda find it funny grabbing hold of my big belly wondering how I became the feedee.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2006)

Flik said:


> In every relationship I have had even back in my days in high school I have always been a feeder. Whether they were slim or a bit chubby the more time they spent with me the bigger they got. I cant say that it was ever a huge difference and very few knew what I was trying to do but I was a feeder. Four years ago I met a wonderful yet thin woman and we began to date. At the time I was 510 160 lbs. Later we started dating and since I stopped pretty much all sports before that and I was focusing a bit on fattening her up over the course of a few years I shot up to 180 just barely over weight. Well about 2 years ago we started talking about having kids and she suggested it might be cool if I gained weight with her when it she did. I agreed. Well a few months passed and the idea came up that maybe it would be nice to see me gain weight now as well. So I find myself now looking in the mirror at 217 with my still skinny fiancée talking about how I may not be big enough at 225. So I suppose I kinda find it funny grabbing hold of my big belly wondering how I became the feedee.



a sort of Catch 22 ... or maybe mutual feeding ... must be fun ...


----------



## Flik (Jan 7, 2006)

It is certainly interesting I can tell yah that.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

definitely sounds fun


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm sorta Jealous.


----------



## Flik (Apr 27, 2006)

I just remembered this old thread and thought I would update it with the fact that I got up to 232 as of the 10th. Buffets are my downfall.


----------



## djewell (Apr 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> a sort of Catch 22 ... or maybe mutual feeding ... must be fun ...



mitzvah gedoyla liyos b'simcha tamid.


----------



## blubrluvr (Apr 29, 2006)

Izzat Matisyahu in your avatar?


----------



## lizzy (Apr 29, 2006)

I know how you feel. When I started out, I was the one getting other people fat. That was until I met a really heavy guy that I soon discovered was very much interested in seeing me fatten up as well. So the tables were turned (pardon the pun) and I gained almost 25 pounds during that relationship.


----------



## djewell (Apr 30, 2006)

blubrluvr said:


> Izzat Matisyahu in your avatar?



No thats me.


----------



## Flik (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I remembered making this about a year ago so I thought I might as well give an update. I just hit 240. Jeez and I really thought I was big then. 23 pounds in a year.


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 17, 2007)

looks like you're married to The Madame!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

Hahahaha!

Talk about a role-reversal! Kudos to her, she pulled one over on you...

Though I suppose it was voluntary...hehe, so it wasn't soo bad.


----------



## Flik (Apr 12, 2008)

Well another update I thought would be fun. We got married last summer, and even though she has gotten me up to 250, I finaly got her from 115 at 5 foot even to a nice soft 140. I think another 10 lbs on her should be nice bringing us to only 100 lbs apart.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 12, 2008)

Good stuff, Flik!


----------



## Rebel (Apr 20, 2008)

Good Lord Flik, you are living my fantasy! I'm getting fatter too, but my wife barely tolerates it. And here your lovely bride is stuffing you like a giant teddy bear! I can't wait to hear that she has finally pushed you over an even hundred pound gain, and that you are still getting fatter and fatter!


----------

